# Magnus bullhead review ***Warning Graphic photos



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Great job! Beautiful fan for a jake. My Tightspot will be full of Bullheads Monday for our Mo. opener. First year for me also shooting these heads.
Awesome shooting!


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm going with the 125 gr. head. Looks like your using the 100 grainer?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Great job! Bullheads ROCK!!

Congrats!!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Great shot! Looks like those heads are a no brainier, at least for that turkey anyway. Sorry, couldn't resist... I've used them too and they are pretty tough heads (not the turkey the broadhead). Sorry again.... [emoji23]


----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)

deer310sg said:


> I'm going with the 125 gr. head. Looks like your using the 100 grainer?


Yes these were the 100 gain, and thanks! he had a very nice looking fan for being a jake


----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)

pbuck said:


> Great job! Bullheads ROCK!!
> 
> Congrats!!


I agree! Thank you


----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)

GrayTech said:


> Great shot! Looks like those heads are a no brainier, at least for that turkey anyway. Sorry, couldn't resist... I've used them too and they are pretty tough heads (not the turkey the broadhead). Sorry again.... [emoji23]


the turkey doesn't think the jokes are funny..but I do [emoji23]. Thanks!


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations, sometimes if your bow is tuned with the 100 grain you might be able to get by without the correct arrows but if your bow is not tuned unfortunately you wont get good groups. Unfortuately blades on our bullhead do occasionally bend or break but if they do, all you need to do is email us a picture with your name and address and we will replace. thank you and congratulations on joining the decapitation nation!!


----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)

mikesohm/magnus said:


> Congratulations, sometimes if your bow is tuned with the 100 grain you might be able to get by without the correct arrows but if your bow is not tuned unfortunately you wont get good groups. Unfortuately blades on our bullhead do occasionally bend or break but if they do, all you need to do is email us a picture with your name and address and we will replace. thank you and congratulations on joining the decapitation nation!!


Thanks! I am going to take a trip to the bow shop before my next season to get re-paper tuned and figure it out. I have seen/heard nothing but good things on this sight and other places about Magnus customer service/products. Keep it up [emoji1303]


----------

